# Just Hatched - Doves



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

I have three new babies! Now to figure out who's who's. Two females: Edel (white) & Truffles (blond) live in the cage with Latte (ivory/blond) - I have seen Latte mate with Edel, but never with Truffles...and I can usually tell the difference between Edel & Truffles eggs. Well this time Im not so sure. I took what I thought to be Edel's eggs out and gave them to foster sitters, one egg got broken. Then Edel laid 2 more eggs. All three hatched within hours of each other. The fostered egg was the last to hatch (he is the fuzzy yellow one next to Edel in the photo), I found him this morning . He looks very typical of all of Edel's past hatchlings; dark eyes, bill stripe, fuzzy yellow down (typical blond color). The other two look quite different than any of the other hatchlings I have seen. They have very spars yellow fuz, and look very pink - light eyes, no bill stripe...could they be white? or do white doves only have white fuzzy down?
time will tell...but I am very excited to see what the newcomers turn into.
I tried to mate Edel with an Orange Pearled, but she did not fancy him one bit...if the newbies turn out Orange Ill know it was all an act!

All three are in with Edel, Truffles and Latte - the foster egg sitters are young birds, after the egg hatched they did not sit on the hatchling.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They look like some heathy young ones there.. do not have a clue about any of the other stuff and dove names given and what is going on there, I can't keep up with all the confusion.. but that is nothing new for me..lol... but glad they are doing well..


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

lol! Thanks! Oh they are some little cuties - the middle baby was the first hatched; he's a bit bigger than the other two.
Edel is such a good mommy bird, they will be fat and feathered soon!


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Truffles looking at the new babies - so much bigger in just one day.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Trying to remember from my own experiences with dove babies, since I don't know much about their genetics. I'm pretty sure the two with the least down will be whites, and the other will be blond. If I remember right, my white babies looked bald like that.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

The light down naked pinkies have a bit of yellow down, light eyes and no bill stripe. I thought at first whites, but I thought whites only had white down. 
It will be fun to see what color they grow into.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

So cute Babies

I think 2 white and 1 colored


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Four days old: The big chick opened his eyes, they are bright red - so I'm thinking the lighter ones will be albino.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very cool thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Nine Days Old:


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Very cute.
Do doves have bigger clutches than pigeons as ive never known a pair rear 3 young at one time.?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh i see one was a foster .Didnt read your post properly.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

seems you have all your "doves" in a row....lol.... perfect babies!


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Baby Doves Update:
The threesome has out grown their little nest, so I had to make them a bigger one!








The oldest & biggest dove has not left the nest, but the younger smaller two are out and hopping around. The little blond was the first to peck at seeds, and is a pro at eating by him/herself. The little white one is starting to peck the seeds too. All are very friendly and don't mind being handled.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeannine said:


> Baby Doves Update:
> The threesome has out grown their little nest, so I had to make them a bigger one!
> 
> 
> ...


wow arent they the cutest little babys  thanks for the update Im loving it


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

So cute........waiting for more.......


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Beautiful Babies!!!

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

little white doves need another bath...








these little guys are super sweet - they definitely have their dad's personality.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Awww...poopy babies...they are soooo cute!!! 

Dawn


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

wow, theyr growing so fast, is the basket getting smaller or they r getting bigger? lololololo


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

these are my first pair of white babies and it is hard to keep them clean! it seems like on is always getting pooped on! They have been out of the nest for about 3 weeks now, all eat great on their own and the parents are no longer feeding them. Its almost time to move the cages around and give them some room. - three babies grow fast...

On another note the eggs that my Orange Pearled(m) & Peach(f) & Blond(f) laid were all fertile...this is the first time!!! Sadly one egg (blond's) is bad - it turned dark and watery. The other two (peach's) still have some red streaks but I don't think they will be successful.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Me and the baby Dove!


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Dove Update:










Sweet Pea









Alyssum









Narcissus


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

New Dove Hatchling 11/07/10!!!
Pink skin, dark eyes, light bill stripe, very little down - looks to be yellow. Parents Orange Pearled M (in Photo) & Peach F.
he should be Orange or Orange Pearled?









Flux, five days old


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Congratulations...beautiful! The baby looks like it's going to be Orange. Both parents would have to be either Orange or Orange Pearled for the baby to be Orange Pearled. 
Is the Orange Pearled male the father of the White babies too? If so, that means he carries White hidden. The Whites are both females...and one or both may turn out to be Pink.  You will be able to tell better when they molt into their adult feathers.

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks! 
No, the white babies came from either a White, or a Blond hen and a Blond that carries white.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Flux, 8 days old


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Flux, 15 days old.








She has very dark eyes...and it looks like 'grizled' flights?
Orange or Peach?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Beautiful color...it does look like a Peach. This would mean that the Orange father carries Rosy...or he may be a Rosy Orange. The Rosy gene is recessive. Both parents have to carry it to get a Peach baby. You said the mother is a Peach...sooo... this is possibly a Peach baby.

Orange and Peach babies look very similar. You will be able to tell when it gets its' neck ring. Dark smokey gray for a Peach...and silvery gray or white for an Orange. 
Very cute!

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Cool, thanks - I'm still trying to get a handle on the genetics thing.
I know Peach = Blond x Rosy
I was told that the Momma Peach's dad was a Tangerine I had (rip). - He was super dark or bright and he must have carried Rosy - and not just Tangerine.

Flux's dad is what I think is an Orange Pearl; and the prior owner said he is father to a White that I have...
The dad may be an Orange Pearled Rosy split: Blond(dwB) White(dw)
and little Flux would be a Peach??
What about the 'grizling' in his flights - or is he too young to tell yet?


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Did you know that doves can foster pigeon eggs?
I normally neglect dove eggs and replace them with eggs of good pigeon breeds!!!!!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeannine said:


> Cool, thanks - I'm still trying to get a handle on the genetics thing.
> I know Peach = Blond x Rosy
> I was told that the Momma Peach's dad was a Tangerine I had (rip). - He was super dark or bright and he must have carried Rosy - and not just Tangerine.
> 
> ...


Hey Jeannine...it sounds like you are getting a good grasp on genetics. It was confusing for me at first too...then one day the light bulb went on! 

If the dad is Rosy Orange Pearled (Blond Rosy Tangerine Pearled) that carries White (dB//dw ry//ry Ta//Ta)...mated to a Peach (Blond Rosy...dB// ry//ry).
The results would be *no Peach offspring*)...
Rosy Orange (Blond Rosy Tangerine)...males and females
Rosy Pink (White Rosy Tangerine)...females

If the dad is an Orange Pearled (Blond Tangerine Pearled) that carries White and Rosy (dB//dw ry// Ta//Ta)...mated to a Peach (dB// ry//ry).
The results would be *no Peach offspring*...
Rosy Orange (Blond Rosy Tangerine)...males and females
Orange (Blond Tangerine)...males and females
Rosy Pink (White Rosy Tangerine)...females
Pink (White Tangerine)...females

Are you sure the dad is pearled? Can you post a picture? If he is Orange...then you can get Peach offspring.

If the dad is a Rosy Orange (Blond Rosy Tangerine) that carries White (dB//dw ry//ry Ta//+)...mated to a Peach (dB// ry//ry).
The results would be...
Rosy Orange (Blond Rosy Tangerine)...males and females
*Peach (Blond Rosy)...males and females*
Rosy Pink (White Rosy Tangerine)...females
White Rosy...females

Or...if the dad is an Orange that carries White and Rosy (dB//dw ry// Ta//+)...mated to a Peach (dB// ry//ry).
The results would be...
Rosy Orange (Blond Rosy Tangerine)...males and females
Orange (Blond Tangerine)...males and females
*Peach (Blond Rosy)...males and females*
Blond...males and females
Rosy Pink (White Rosy Tangerine)...females
Pink...females
White Rosy...females
White...females

The Rosy Tangerine (ry//ry Ta//+) has a violet colored head and breast. Rosy is part of its' genetic makeup.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/tangerine.htm

The Tangerine (Ta//+ and Ta//Ta) doesn't have the Rosy gene in its' genetic makeup...resulting in the lack of a violet colored head and breast...or showing very little violet color on the breast.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/tangerine1.htm 

Flux is really too young yet to tell for sure if he is an Orange or a Peach. But the grizzling you are talking about (like whitish color mixed in its' flights?) usually is on the flights of a Peach.
Also...is its' tail bar showing yet? It will be dark on a Peach and silvery color on an Orange.

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh thanks for the lesson!!! That's great info 
Well I had a Tangerine Rosy he was the dad of the Peach - He was super bright vivid purple chest and orange - but would have to have Rosy to produce a Peach baby.
As for the Orange Pearled guy, the prior owner called him tangerine pied...but hes not either. He is very very light orange with white neck ring. I thought he could be a Sunkissed, or Light Ash - but he doesn't quite fit. 
He looks like he has the chest of an Orange Neck, but the back of an Orange Pearled. 
Reference colors: http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/ringneckcolorlist.html









He looks a bit 'weathered' and is missing a few feathers, this is when I first got him (them). but you can see his feathers are white grizled with orange tips.
(the White is not an albino).
That's my Tangerine (rip), father to the Peach on the pink dish.



















Little Flux's tail to too small to show any tail bar yet, but has a really dark black-ish eye.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Your Rosy Tangerine was beautiful! Nice big white neck ring. He looks like he had a few white feathers on his back and wings which would make him a Rosy Tangerine Minimal Pearled? It hard to tell, by the picture, what the Orange Pearled looks like. Do you have a more recent pic of him with all his feathers?
He is definitely not an Orange Neck...they have a white body, wings, and tail.

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh I loved my Rosy Tangerine - he was stunning, and sweet. Sadly apparently he was a 'grandpa' that the prior owner neglected to tell me until after he passed. I really wanted to mate him, but his time with me was too short. 
With the Peach being his daughter is there any way to 'bring him back' so-to-speak; mate her with what to get a Rosy Tangerine like him.

I'm charging my camera so Ill try to get a good photo of the Orange in question. He is very light - almost 'yellow' compared to the Peach.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

He is an Orange...not an Orange Pearled. So it is possible Flux could be a Peach. It looks like his feathers didn't totally grow back in from his fighting days? 
I found when males carry White, it lightens or dilutes their color...so this would be why his orange color isn't so intense.

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

He's having a little molt, so there are a few feathers missing still, he looks a lot better then he did when I got him - no bald spots anymore, poor picked on fella. OK Orange it is, I though the Pearl because of the amount of white on his back, and his lightness. 
Thanks! 

oooh that may explain why my 'blond' boys look more like ivory...their mom is white.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

VIDEO:


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

little baby Flux








think he is a peach like his mom.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

nice pigeons


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeannine said:


> little baby Flux
> 
> think he is a peach like his mom.


Awww look...he's almost all grown up! Yup...Flux is a pretty Peach like his Mom. 

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

i know its been a while since i posted a photo of him...his color is coming in slllllooooooowwwww!!!! its like watching paint dry!!!! the blonds and whites were easy, but Flux was more exciting to watch to see what s/he would turn into!
her tail feathers are still short, but you can see the gray tail bar. 
Now to wait and see if he is a she.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeannine...look under Flux's tail for the tail bar color. The undertail bar color for a Peach should be dark...not gray. You can see the color of a Peach's undertail bar compared to an Orange's undertail bar on the IDS site...
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/peach.htm 

I totally forgot...I also have a picture of a Peach on my site that you can also compare too...
http://thecoocoohouse.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=113435724

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Flux's tail feathers are still a little short...but they look like the peach's in the photo link you sent. - solid not splotchy, if that makes any seance. I did grab the dad, GT, the orange and he had very little tail bar markings, and they looked splotchy but more tea-stained than silver.

I also did the grab and flip, lol, to a white who may be a pink...she has no tail bar markings. She is looking a tinge off from white; I was told that she was the daughter of GT, the orange...is that possible?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeannine said:


> I also did the grab and flip, lol, to a white who may be a pink...she has no tail bar markings. She is looking a tinge off from white; I was told that she was the daughter of GT, the orange...is that possible?


Yes...it is possible if GT carries White.

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

*Riddle me this...*

Ok, lets see...well the two white babies are not identical, one has a faint ring around his neck, it is very light but you can see it, the other is all white. hummmmmm.
and the third (not related) white may very well be a pink - Pixie has a white ring around her neck which is stark white where as the rest of her head/neck/back is a warm color, light blush, but not creamy ivory. 

Flux is having a molt...looking a bit shabby, but still cute, maybe because it is darker in the room now that the sun has gone down, but he looks darker orange....

Maybe its just because Midge/Mitch Pigeon has been living out of his cage for the past few weeks in the sun room and Im used to a big blob of stark white in my face - but I am noticing the subtle colorings on the 'whites'. 
or everybody needs a bath!!!!

Midge/Mitch dosen't like the other pigeon...  I tried to let the Roller out to fly around the sun-room but Midge/Mitch attacked! Roller is fine and back to his living quarters with the two doves. I got a hold of Midge/Mitch and gave him a stern talking to about being nice to others. He is fine as long as everybody else is their cages, he'll pop over to say a friendly hello to everybody. I don't get it, I have an anti-social-schizophrenic-pigeon, but he is fine with dogs and cats???? When he was caged he did try to attack the cats a few times when they got close to his cage (cats loved to sleep on top of his cage).


----------

